

The long-term rise in IQ scores might be coming to a halt - kgarten
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329831.300-it-would-be-stupid-to-ignore-a-drop-in-human-intellect.html

======
baristaGeek
Intelligence is pretty much a result of health (just as beauty, that's why
there are a lot of beautiful and intelligent people, that could even explain
why IQ correlates with life expectancy). Eventhough medicine has and still is
advancing a lot, we could say that exponential population growth and the
increase of inequality are making people less healthy. In addition to this,
,just as the article suggests, kids are eating junk food and watching dumb
stuff all the time which contributes even more to the decrase in human
intellect.

All this years I thought human intelect would constantly increase for ever,
but this article certainly gives really good arguments as for why not.

Intelligence is more environment dependent that genetically dependent, we
really need to change the environment if we want smarter future generations in
this planet.

------
dredmorbius
The long-term rise, a/k/a the Flynn Effect (mentioned very briefly in the
article) seems to arise from a number of specific factors, mostly associated
with the intense modernization of the 20th century, principally that our world
requires a greater ability for abstraction.

Flynn himself describes these in the following video:

[http://www.fixyt.com/watch?v=9vpqilhW9uI](http://www.fixyt.com/watch?v=9vpqilhW9uI)

